# Lunkerhunt Prop Fish Giveaway



## Jim

Time for another giveaway. I am giving away two Lunkerhunt Prop Fish lures. As a member you have two chances to win.

To enter the giveaway, reply here with IN, that is all. 

If you want a second chance for the second lure, Reply with "In" at the giveaway on the homepage here: https://www.tinboats.net/lunkerhunt-prop-fish-giveaway/


----------



## Jim

I've have not fished these yet, so I can't/won't vouch for them. If you win one, put it through the ringer and report back! :beer:


----------



## s freud

in!


----------



## freimer

In


----------



## Scott F

IN


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## Dallas stewart

IN


----------



## dirty dave

In

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerParatrooper

In


----------



## lovedr79

In. Thanks again Jim


----------



## AllOutdoors

In




Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp

*IN*


----------



## ckhenshaw4

In, and thanks for the chance. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## muskiemike12

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hounddog

IN!


----------



## beetlespin

In


----------



## Givey1982

IN


----------



## JimmyTodd

IN


----------



## lundwc16

IN


----------



## big_ol_meat

IN


----------



## Foster0724

In


----------



## Jim

2 more days to enter!

As a member you can reply here, and for a second chance at the second lure, enter on the homepage. Not many people have entered so your chances of winning a lure (or even both) is good.


----------



## WV1951

In


----------



## eshaw

in


----------



## boatlose

IN


----------



## ScouterJames

IN!


----------



## Jim

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! 

The Forum member that won the Giveaway was: beetlespin

Congrats beetlespin! PM me your mailing info. Pick a color and a backup color and I will get the lure out to you. 

Jim


----------

